

Help this guy understand how to find a technical co-founders on Jig.com - tobin
https://www.jig.com/need/a-technical-co-founder

======
tobin
Indeed, but I tried to be open with his own criticism on my response. Helping
others understand how to work with others helps everyone and I am a developer
who wants to bridge that gap.

Though definitely know when to walk away like you said.

Thanks guys.

------
Dramatize
Never argue with a fool – they will drag you down to their level, then beat
you with experience.

~~~
lancewiggs
This one screams "psychopath - stay the hell away"

